
Jeff Bezos says 'Amazon will fail. Amazon will go bankrupt' eventually - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.businessinsider.com/jeff-bezos-says-amazon-will-fail-one-day-2018-11
======
sharemywin
nice deflection monopolist.

